# Period and faster metabolism?



## smallpuppy (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't know why but I notice that whenever I get my period my body temperature rises and I tend to eat more but for some reason I don't gain a pound. Have you experienced this before?


----------



## Liz (Jun 17, 2005)

lucky! for me, i gain weight. i think it's water weight though. and i definitely eat more! lol. especially chocolate or other sweets. hehe


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 17, 2005)

Ugh, I usually eat less right before and during my period, sometimes I just lose my appetite ... however I still gain that lovely water weight for a few days






But everyone's different so having a slightly higher metabolism is certainly possible!


----------



## bonbon412 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've read something about how when estrogen levels are higher, the body burns slightly more fat so around your period you burn a few more calories...not sure on how all this works, but I know I've read it before!


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* I've read something about how when estrogen levels are higher, the body burns slightly more fat so around your period you burn a few more calories...not sure on how all this works, but I know I've read it before! Thank you soo much!!!!


----------



## ravine (Jul 21, 2005)

Actually its a natural thing to have your temperature rise during periods.

Following ovulation, there is a rise in your body temperature and your temperature can increase by 0.5 to 1.6 degrees. In fact some people even calculate their ovulation day with the help of their temperature measurement.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ravine* Actually its a natural thing to have your temperature rise during periods.

Following ovulation, there is a rise in your body temperature and

your temperature can increase by 0.5 to 1.6 degrees. In fact some people even calculate their ovulation day with the help of their temperature measurement.


i didnt understand a single word of that


----------



## ravine (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chellebelle99* i didnt understand a single word of that Hi, you didn't understand? Okay, I'll try to explain...
I'll try to explain ovulation first in my own words...every month during your monthly cycle, comes a day when you are most fertileand susceptable to pregnancy. This usually occurs on the 14th day of your cycle, if you start counting from the first day of your periods and you have a 28 day cycle. So, during this time , a womens body temperature rises, this a is a known fact.

So, some people , who want to know which is the ovulation time, do so by taking thier temperature everyday and seeing when it reaches its peak.

Hope I have explained properly.


----------



## amron8 (Jul 22, 2005)

Taking your temperature works too. I did this everyday when I was trying to fall pregnant and fell pregnant straight away both times. Could have just been very lucky though!


----------



## southerngal (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, even at 42, I have an increased appetite and do not gain weight either. It has something to do with a a surge of testerone and that stimulates the appetite.

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* I don't know why but I notice that whenever I get my period my body temperature rises and I tend to eat more but for some reason I don't gain a pound. Have you experienced this before?


----------

